# Fog Report Haulover Area - 2/1 or 2/2



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone fish the ML/IRL area this Sat or Sun that would be willing to provide a fog report? What was the vis like and what time did it burn off? Thanks.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fished North end of lagoon yesterday launched at 9 and fog was bad till about 10:15ish. Guess it depends on air temp and wind. 
Fished st johns this am foggy till about 9:30.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

I fished the south end Saturday and Sunday and the fog was thick both as I have ever seen it. On Saturday fog was thick until around 10:00 and only went away when the rain came.

On Sunday the fog cleared up a little around 9:30 but came rolling back in until around 11:00. The visability was no more than 25 yards the majority of the time both days. It was scary running in the fog and listening to boats run around and having no idea if they were heading towards or away from you.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the info.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The fog that rolled in from the North around 11:00 was thick enough to make wearing glasses while running on plane dangerous. Visibility was about 50 yards. Having a chart plotter made it easy to stay in the channel from Shotgun to the North seashore ramp. Passing idling boats was easy, but meeting other boats running 25mph would have been fun.

Slow traffic keep right!

(Can't believe I quit fishing to watch that game.)


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

*Fog Report Haulover Area - 2/23*

Anyone fish IRL/ML Sun morning 2/23? How bad was the fog and what time did it become fishable? Thanks.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

It was fine this morning. Put in about 8 and no issues.
Yesterday was a completely different story


----------

